# Safeeyes



## drsells (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all, I have installed safeeyes on my PC to create accountabilitiy for me. I am a recovered pornography addict and I want to make sure that EVEN at my lowest point, i wouldn't be able to access pornography even if I wanted to.


Here is my problem. Safeeyes is installed and user roaminng is not allowed. The admin code has been given to an accountability partner and I do not have access to it. If I go to the safeeyes website, I can create a free trial account and use that login/admin code combination to get an uninstall code from their website and just delete the program from my PC. To solve this problem, I completely blocked all Safeeyes websites through the program. I thought this would take care of the problem, but then I realized, if I really wanted to, I could access safeeyes on my blackberry and do the same thing. Is there any way I can prevent this? Again, I just want to make sure I CAN NOT access pornography even if I wanted to.

Please let me know how to solve this blackberry issue.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

I have a Curve and it's for business use and we have BES(Blackberry Enterprise Server), so here I can easily block unwanted sites for any Users that's abusing their phone. In your case you'll have to block the entire Internet Access from your Blackberry phone if it's for Personal Use. If you wish to accomplish this, locate Options=> Security=> Firewall and enable it=> tick off Blackberry Internet Service, and test and see if any sites is blocked. If it doesn't work, you may call your service Provider and see what they can do for you. They'll probably refer you to RIM (Research In Motion) that deals with all technical stuff.

Hope this helps.


----------

